# [REQUEST] Pocket Mosters Crystal English Patch



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 21, 2009)

Okay, i'm looking for an english patch for Crystal version (J). The reason? The Pokemon Communication Centre. I want to see what it was like. THIS ISNT A ROM REQUEST!!!!

Thanks!

-8BitWalugi


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wait, there was something different in the Japanese Crystal Version?
Google-ing...Oh wow that's awesome I wish they didn't take it out of the (U) version.
As for a patch I haven't even heard of a translation patch for gbc roms although it technically could be possible.
You can't even use the Communication Center anyway because you need a mobile adapter.
But anyway I've read that one of the rooms weren't deleted so perhaps you could get there with a cheat code.
http://www.legendarypokemon.net/crystal/pcc

Edit: There are quite a few translations for it here -> http://bubbz.pocketheaven.com/?system=gbc&section=patch

Double Edit: Actually this is probably the only one that would be of interest to you -> http://bubbz.pocketheaven.com/?system=gbc&...mp;patch_id=316


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for that. Now I'll try it out to see how good it is. (I did get my hands on some other translations, but they only had the first 5 minutes translated, then game went back to Japanese)


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Jun 22, 2009)

I finally got around to testing this patch and it's not that great.
I think you might be able to double patch it but it might corrupt.

Btw does anyone have a sav at Goldenrod town?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 22, 2009)

Well i decided "screw it" and i just played the game in Japanese. I'm not to bad at it, and there's a bazzilion sites to help me out if i get stuck. 
But damn, the Pokemon Communication Center could've been the first look at handheld online gaming everywhere. Best guess as to where it went? It became Pokemon D/P/Pt GTS system.


----------



## Ultratech87 (Jun 27, 2009)

It was a pretty interesting idea at the time. However, given how cellphones in the US at the time were crazy expensive (and not everyone had one like they do today), it would've never got off the ground. 

I do think it was the primary basis for the GTS system though. 

I got to it back in the day with GS codes, but you can't really do a lot in there.


----------



## JJ1013 (May 30, 2020)

The URL to the patch seems to be down. Can anyone give me the patch? I'd like to breed for shininess of an easier way in that game, and apart from that, see the PCC. Also, Jynx's sprite and animation, which regional differences I have no knowledge of.


----------



## qweasdgo (Jul 29, 2021)

JJ1013 said:


> The URL to the patch seems to be down. Can anyone give me the patch? I'd like to breed for shininess of an easier way in that game, and apart from that, see the PCC. Also, Jynx's sprite and animation, which regional differences I have no knowledge of.


you're posting in a thread from 2009, that link's long dead


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 30, 2021)

I've always hoped for a more accurate translation, that doesn't fall into the trap of awkward literal-isms. Nintendo changed the names of items, cities, people, pokemon, and everything.


----------

